# [HOWTO] "Gentoo media box" sur framebuffer

## anigel

Edit (14/01/2007) : avant toute chose, je dois préciser que ce HOWTO ne sera plus mis à jour. Je laisse les infos qu'il contient à la disposition du public, puisque ce document a été écrit avant que ne soit promulgué en France la loi DADVSI, mais vous devez savoir que depuis le 30 décembre 2006, lire un DVD sous Linux est devenu illégal, et passible de 750  d'amende.

Bonjour,

Ceci est la suite de mon premier HOWTO dédié à la lecture de vidéos / DVD sur framebuffer, que vous pouvez trouver ici, pour mémoire.

1. De quoi s'agit-il exactement ?

Le but de ce HOWTO est de permettre de remplacer avantageusement un lecteur DVD / Divx du commerce par une station sous Gentoo, avec du matériel pas forcément hors de prix. Les avantages sont multiples, à commencer par  l'évolutivité du système (support des nouveaux formats vidéo, etc...).

Les fonctionnalités actuellement acquises sont : la lecture DVD (menus supportés), la lecture divx / mpeg / mkv, etc... Les fonctions d'album photo et de lecture mp3 sont également opérationnelles. Vous pourrez vous faire une meilleure idée du produit en allant voir le site officiel de freevo.

TODO : le support des chaînes d'info en continu, de la météo localisée, l'enregistrement TV via une carte  d'acquisition, émulateurs divers et variés... liste non limitative ^^.

2. Quels matériels / logiciels ?

J'ai utilisé le matériel suivant :

 :Arrow:  Boîtier Asus Terminator P4/533A (inaudible, voir test)

 :Arrow:  CPU :  Celeron 1,8 Ghz

 :Arrow:  Disque dur Seagate 40 Go (inaudible également)

 :Arrow:  Lecteur DVD LG

 :Arrow:  Carte graphique ATI Rage 128 Pro SVID-Out

 :Arrow:  Télécommande ATI Remote Wonder, commercialisée en France par Sapphire (test ici)

Les logiciels utilisés sont les suivants :

 :Arrow:  media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4

 :Arrow:  media-video/xine-ui-0.99.3

 :Arrow:  media-tv/freevo-1.5.3

 :Arrow:  app-misc/lirc-0.7.1

Comme vous le voyez, tout est dans portage.

Le tout vaut actuellement dans les 300 , soit environ le double d'un lecteur DVD / divx de grande marque... Mais il faut garder à l'esprit que ma config est une config "de luxe", pour la lecture vidéo, on peut se contenter de bien moins (un P3 avec 128 Mo fonctionnera très bien également). L'avantage principal de cette solution, comparée à un lecteur du commerce ? Le mien, il lit tout (mkv, real, etc...) ! Il fait aussi routeur / firewall, et accessoirement, serveur mail / web / ftp, etc...

3. Le support du framebuffer sur la TV.

Pour l'activation du framebuffer, je vous renvoie au HOWTO officiel sur TLDP. Activez une console framebuffer VESA, de préférence à toute autre, en résolution 800x600 impérativement, pour éviter les ennuis (option vga=788 au boot).

La norme VESA définit que, lors du boot, si rien n'est branché sur la sortie "moniteur" de la carte, alors une  interruption est envoyée à la carte, lui enjoignant de passer l'affichage sur la sortie S-Vidéo. Ce que les cartes ATI ou Matrox font généralement très bien... et les cartes NVidia très mal (il est bon de signaler que depuis plusieurs mois que je travaille sur ces problèmes, j'ai constaté que si nvidia crée des pilotes plutôt bons, ces derniers ne s'embarassent que rarement avec les normes...). Il faut aussi ajouter que les meilleures cartes ATI sont celles fabriquées par ATI lui-même. En effet, depuis que le canadien revend ses chips à des constructeurs tiers, faire respecter les normes devient plus délicat chaque jour... Ces derniers développant leurs BIOS à la vitesse de la lumière... 

Le plus sûr reste donc une carte d'ancienne génération (ie : de l'époque où les constructeurs respectaient les standards, au lieu de les inventer...).

Je ne vais pas détailler plus ici. Les tests effectués par nombre de membres de ce forum prouvent qu'ils existent quasiment autant de problèmes que de cartes vidéos. Sachez simplement que toutes les cartes de la série Rage128 Pro munies d'une sortie S-Vidéo qui ont été testées, l'ont été avec succès. Ce type de carte ne vaut plus rien aujourd'hui (maximum 10 euros), donc ne vous privez pas si vous en trouvez une.

Petite astuce pour les possesseurs de téléviseur non-compatible S-Vidéo.. Le S-Vidéo est un format qui permet une  meilleure qualité d'image, car il sépare les composantes du signal. L'astuce, pour rendre votre sortie S-Vidéo compatible avec votre téléviseur, est toute simple : il suffit de relier les broches de la chrominance et de la luminance avec un tout petit fil conducteur, puis de brancher le tout sur votre TV. Laquelle n'y verra que du feu ! Pour trouver les broches en question c'est simple : il s'agit des 2 connecteurs à l'opposé du détrompeur, sur la prise femelle.

A ce stade, vous devez être capable de booter votre mediabox, en obtenant l'affichage sur la TV. Passons donc à l'installation des logiciels.

4. Installation des logiciels requis.

Tout d'abord, il faut veiller à activer le support des USE flags suivants dans votre fichier /etc/make.conf :

```
USE="-X -arts -sdl alsa dvd dvdread fbcon matroska xvid theora ffmpeg flac win32codecs real quicktime lirc"
```

Il faut aussi noter une subtilité au niveau de mplayer : dans sa dernière version, ce-lui-ci demande à installer reaplayer lorsqu'on active le USE flag real. Le problème, c'est que realplayer demande à installer... Xorg. Donc, pour éviter cela, on ajouter la ligne suivante au fichier /etc/portage/package.use :

```
media-video/mplayer -real
```

Nous allons utiliser les versions "de test" de certains logiciels pour la mise en place de notre mediaplayer, aussi vous devez ajouter ces lignes au fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords :

```
media-tv/freevo ~x86

media-video/lsdvd ~x86

dev-python/mmpython ~x86

app-misc/lirc ~x86
```

Concernant lirc : il faut spécifier au logiciel quel type de télécommande vous allez utiliser, afin qu'il compile le module adéquat. Dans notre cas : ajouter la ligne suivante au fichier /etc/make.conf :

```
LIRC_OPTS="with-driver=atiusb"
```

ATTENTION : ne surtout pas activer le support de la télécommande dans votre config noyau ! (je vous préviens, je vous aurais prévenu ^^). Je ne détaille pas, ce serait trop long. Ils vous suffit de savoir que vous n'arriverez à rien sinon.

Nous sommes maintenant prêts à lancer la compilation :

```
emerge freevo
```

NB : veillez à recompiler mplayer et xine-ui avant freevo, si vous les aviez déjà installé, et que vos USE flags ont changé (support lirc par exemple).

5. La configuration !

C'est maintenant que les choses vraiment sérieuses commencent.

5.1 lirc

Lirc est maintenant compilé avec le support pour notre télécommande, mais nous devons encore lui apprendre à interpréter les signaux reçus. Il faut pour cela renseigner le fichier /etc/lircd.conf :

```
begin remote

  name  SAPPHIRE_ATIUSB_5000023600

  bits           40

  eps            30

  aeps          100

  one             0     0

  zero            0     0

  gap          227990

  toggle_bit      0

      begin codes

          1                        0x00000014E20D0000

          2                        0x00000014E30E0000

          3                        0x00000014E40F0000

          4                        0x00000014E5100000

          5                        0x00000014E6110000

          6                        0x00000014E7120000

          7                        0x00000014E8130000

          8                        0x00000014E9140000

          9                        0x00000014EA150000

          a                        0x00000014D5000000

          b                        0x00000014D6010000

          power                    0x00000014D7020000

          tv                       0x00000014D8030000

          dvd                      0x00000014D9040000

          web                      0x00000014DA050000

          media_library            0x00000014DB060000

          drag                     0x00000014DC070000

          0                        0x00000014EC170000

          c                        0x00000014EE190000

          d                        0x00000014F01B0000

          mute                     0x00000014DF0A0000

          tv_on_demand             0x00000014F11C0000

          max_window               0x00000014F5200000

          e                        0x00000014F6210000

          f                        0x00000014F8230000

          ok                       0x00000014F31E0000

          left                     0x00000014F21D0000

          right                    0x00000014F41F0000

          up                       0x00000014EF1A0000

          down                     0x00000014F7220000

          rewind                   0x00000014F9240000

          play                     0x00000014FA250000

          forward                  0x00000014FB260000

          record                   0x00000014FC270000

          stop                     0x00000014FD280000

          pause                    0x00000014FE290000

          mouse_button_left        0x000000144D780000

          mouse_button_right       0x00000014517C0000

          vol-down                 0x00000014DE090000

          vol-up                   0x00000014DD080000

          chan-down                0x00000014E10C0000

          chan-up                  0x00000014E00B0000

          mouse-up                 0x0000001447720000

          mouse-down               0x0000001448730000

          mouse-left               0x0000001445700000

          mouse-right              0x0000001446710000

          mouse-left_up            0x0000001449740000

          mouse-left_down          0x000000144C770000

          mouse-right_up           0x000000144A750000

          mouse-right_down         0x000000144B760000

          dvd-root_menu            0x00000014EB160000

          launch_setup             0x00000014ED180000

      end codes

end remote
```

NB : Il faut noter que ce fichier est spécifique à mon modèle de télécommande (Sapphire donc), et que ce fut un véritable chemin de croix pour obtenir les specs de cette télécommande. L'équipe lirc maintient une base de données de toutes les télécommandes connues, avec des lircd.conf pour quasiment tous les modèles. Voyez leur cvs pour plus de détails, si votre modèle n'est pas de marque Sapphire.

En complément, je reprends à la fin de ce document les specs de télécommandes fournies par les membres de ce forum (merci à eux).

Une fois ce fichier renseigné, démarrez lirc :

```
/etc/init.d/lircd start
```

puis testez la bonne réception des signaux :

```
irw
```

appuyez sur plusieurs boutons de votre télécommande, vous devez voir apparaitre les correspondances sur l'écran. Si c'est le cas : bravo, vous venez de faire en 3 minutes ce qui m'a pris 4 mois  :Laughing:  !

5.2 freevo

Freevo peut fonctionner sur divers plugins de sortie, mais celui qui nous intéresse est le plugin de sortie sur framebuffer. vérifiez donc la ligne suivante dans votre fichier /etc/freevo/freevo.conf :

```
display = fbdev
```

Configurer freevo est assez long, et va énormément dépendre de vos choix personnels. Voyez le fichier /etc/freevo/local_conf.py.

Je vais seulement détailler quelques options importantes de la section principale :

```
CONFIG_VERSION = 5.15

# ======================================================================

# General freevo settings:

# ======================================================================

AUDIO_DEVICE        = '/dev/dsp'      # e.g.: /dev/dsp0, /dev/audio, /dev/alsa/?

MAJOR_AUDIO_CTRL    = 'VOL'           # Freevo takes control over one audio ctrl

                                        # 'VOL', 'PCM' 'OGAIN' etc.

CONTROL_ALL_AUDIO   = 1               # Should Freevo take complete control of audio

MAX_VOLUME          = 97              # Set what you want maximum volume level to be.

DEFAULT_VOLUME      = 97              # Set default volume level.

CONFIRM_SHUTDOWN    = 0               # ask before shutdown

# Attempt to set the speed of the ROM drive. A good value for keeping the

# drive silent while playing movies is 8.

#

ROM_SPEED = 8

# Use arrow keys for back and select (alternate way of navigating)

#

MENU_ARROW_NAVIGATION = 1
```

Important également :

```
# The list of filename suffixes that are used to match the files that

# are played wih Xine.

#

VIDEO_XINE_SUFFIX = [ 'avi', 'mpg', 'mpeg', 'rm', 'divx', 'ogm',

                      'asf', 'm2v', 'm2p', 'mp4', 'mov', 'cue', 'mkv' ]

VIDEO_PREFERED_PLAYER = 'xine'
```

Ceci permettra à xine de prendre le pas sur mplayer. C'est un choix que j'ai fait après une très longue période de tests. xine présente l'avantage d'une plus grande légèreté que son concurrent , pour une qualité équivalente. De plus, depuis que xine sait relire les matroska, et que mplayer nécessaite realplayer pour lire les vidéo encodées en real, la question ne se pose plus chez moi ^^.

Enfin, dernière chose : activez le support pour le fichier de config lirc de freevo, dans la section remote control :

```
LIRCRC = '/etc/freevo/lircrc'
```

Freevo est extrêmement configurable, et de manière beaucoup plus simple et intuitive que son concurrent mythtv. Je vous laisse donc terminer la personnalisation en fouinant dans le fichier de config. Tout y est extrêmement bien documenté, un vrai régal !

Enfin, dernier détail, activez le mode daemon dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/freevo :

```
freevo="daemon"
```

5.3 Installation du fichier de config freevo pour lirc

Voici ci-dessous ma config personnelle de télécommande, pour freevo. Libre à vous de la bidouiller si vous ne trouvez pas cela pratique : ça se passe dans le fichier /etc/freevo/lircrc :

```
# begin

#     prog = freevo

#     button = <name from lircd>

#     config = <freevo name>

# end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = mouse-down

        config = DOWN

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = mouse-up

        config = UP

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = mouse-right

        config = RIGHT

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = mouse-left

        config = LEFT

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = down

        config = DOWN

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = up

        config = UP

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = right

        config = RIGHT

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = left

        config = LEFT

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = vol-up

        config = VOL+

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = vol-down

        config = VOL-

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = vol-up

        config = VOL-UP

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = vol-down

        config = VOL-DOWN

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = mute

        config = MUTE

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

# menu navigation

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = ok

        config = SELECT

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = c

        config = EXIT

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = pause

        config = PAUSE

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = power

        config = POWER

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = media_library

        config = GUIDE

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = dvd

        config = MENU

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = e

        config = EJECT

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = play

        config = PLAY

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = stop

        config = STOP

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

# video controls

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = forward

        config = FFWD

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end

begin

        prog = freevo

        button = rewind

        config = REW

        repeat = 0

        delay = 2

end
```

La syntaxe de ce fichier est simpliste comme vous le voyez, les lignes button= correspondent aux codes des boutons renvoyés lors du test par irw, et les lignes config= correspondent aux actions dans freevo. Mon fichier de conf demande à être amélioré : il me manque encore la gestion du volume pendant la lecture des vidéos, et quelques autres bricoles. N'hésitez pas à contribuer !

6. Le grand moment.

C'est maintenant le moment de tester... Il faut démarrer les démons dans l'ordre pour que tout se passe bien :

```
/etc/init.d/lircd restart

/etc/init.d/freevo start
```

Rien ne se passe ? C'est normal ! Nous avons configuré freevo en mode "daemon". Pour lancer l'interface, pressez le bouton "power" de votre télécommande. Et là, magie, freevo démarre. La suite se passe de commentaires, c'est encore plus simple à utiliser qu'un lecteur DVD classique. Et... pour peu que votre système soit configuré pour le français (voir ce HOWTO), alors freevo s'affichera en français directement aussi  :Smile:  !

NB : L'intérêt du mode daemon, c'est que vous pouvez éditer le fichier de config pendant que freevo tourne, sortir de freevo, et le re-démarrer directement avec la télécommande. Croyez-moi, lorsqu'on fait des essais, ça gagne un temps fou ^^ !

Sur ce, je n'aurais qu'un mot : enjoy  :Wink: 

PS : Comme d'habitude, nhésitez pas à réagir, commenter, etc... J'éditerais au fur et à mesure de mes avancées sur les points cités en TODO, ou d'éventuelles contributions.

En revanche, et pour des raisons que je n'ai pas envie de développer, je m'oppose à ce que ce document soit recopié sur le wiki gentoo ; merci de votre compréhension.

Annexe : les fichiers de confs pour d'autres modèles de télécommandes

 :Arrow:  Pinnacle PCTV : le paramètre LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pctv" dans le fichier /etc/make.conf suffit à générer un fichier lircd correct. Merci de contacter mcfly.587 pour plus d'infos.

----------

## _kal_

Trés beau boulot, il me servira surement un jour  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

excellent !!  :Wink: 

juste une petite chose :

 *Quote:*   

> NB : Il faut noter que ce fichier est spécifique à mon modèle de télécommande (Sapphire donc), et que c'est un véritable chemin de croix que d'obtenir ces détails techniques

 

sauf erreur de ma part ..

----------

## Trevoke

Tu sais ce qu'il manque? Des liens vers des photos des differentes prises.

----------

## anigel

@kernel_sensei : merci, ce paragraphe rédigé au dernier moment n'a pas fait l'objet d'une relecture (flemme powaaaaa).

@Trevoke : bonne idée, je mets un lien vers le site de freevo, qui contient des screenshots.

----------

## scout

[Off]un article de O'Reilly s'est fait slashdotter récemment: Building My MythTV Box

Mais à mon goût ton système est meilleur car plus compact et à mon avis plus silencieux (on voit des ventilos de 60mm dans l'article d'oreilly ...)

En plus ton howto est complet  :Very Happy: 

Merci beaucoup pour ce howto.

----------

## ttgeub

Dans ce magnifique, incroyable, géniallisme howto anigel nous propose une solution à 300.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Mais n'est il pas possible de s'en tirer pour 150 en achetant une xbox et en mettant un petit linux dessus ? J'ai fait une petite recherche sur le site du projet xbox-linux et voici ce qu'il propose :

 *Quote:*   

>  Can I play SVCD/VCD, MPEG, DVD, DivX/MPEG-4 and MP3 in Linux?
> 
>     Yes. MPlayer and Xine support all these formats and come with Xbox Linux. As of version 1.0.2, Xebian also comes with Freevo. 

 

Est ce quelqu'un a déja essayé cette solution ? J'avoue etre curieux du resultat  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## anigel

Cela fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas intéressé à la solution xbox, mais dans le temps, il fallait booter la console avec un CD spécial (contenant un jeu mal programmé, qui déclenchait une faille dans le firmware de la machine), puis lancer le système avec un autre CD... Bref, pas très pratique, et moins souple qu'un bon vieux PC des familles. Et puis cela manquerait de support hardware (USB / Ethernet, Compact Flash, disquettes, etc...).

Mais cela a pu changer en effet  :Wink:  ! Si quelqu'un a des infos là-dessus...

----------

## ttgeub

Apres la version à 300, la version à 150, voici la version à 30 par mois. En effet, pour tous ceux qui ont une freebox v3 ou v4, il suffit d'utiliser le freeplayer pour pouvoir lire ses videos sur la tele.

Comment ca marche le freeplayer ?

En résumé, la freebox interroge le port 8080 de la machine ayant comme ip votre ip public. (Si vous utilisez les fonctions NAT de la freebox, il faut alors configuré la freebox pour lui spécifier l'adresse local de la machine à interroger).

Sur cette machine vous lancer VLC sur le port 8080 avec les paramètres qui vont bien et la freebox affiche le flux que lui envoie VLC. A noter qu'on peut agir sur ce flux : pause, avance rapide, video/music suivante ...

Seul bémol à cette solution, il faut compiler une version de développement de vlc. Cependant la derniere version de vlc dans portage (x86~)  peut etre suffisante en bidouillant les scripts d'init ...

1 chose encore : Concernant la solution XBOX, il semble interessant de regarder XBMC = http://www.xboxmediacenter.de/

PS : sinon perso mon ecran d'ordi est plus grand que la tele et son installation audio est tres nettement superieur ...

----------

## anigel

Voir ici pour quelques infos supplémentaires au sujet de ce Freeplayer, hsitoire de faire avancer le Schimilibiliblick  :Laughing:  .

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour, voilà j'ai besoin d'un petit retour d'expérience,

Ayant récemment acheté un videoprojecteur (nikel pour les partie de CS et de GTA st Andreas  :Laughing:  ), je voudrai me faire une media-box sous gentoo.

Le PC que je veux utiliser est un Pentium II 400 MHz avec 756 Ram, et je compte acheté une petite nvidia Gforce2 ou 4 en PCI car je n'ai pas d'AGP car avec le chipset graphique intégré (S3), les videos sont saccadées.

Est-ce suffisant pour les DivX et les DVD??

 J'ai aussi une carte d'acquisition pour la TV (Hauppage WinTV) avec la télécommande, est aussi suffisant niveau perf pour pouvoir y faire tourner et enregistrer des emisions de TV ??

Merci pour vos réponses

----------

## kwenspc

ça va être limite limite  :Confused: 

c'est bien que tu ais pas mal de ram mais si tu as moyen de passer en pentium 3  genre 450 ou 500 ça pourrait être nettement mieux (je me dis ça car beaucoup de carte mère pentium 3 ont été livré avec des p2 au début car c'était compatible et moins cher : peut-être que ta CM supporte le p3)

pour la tv il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème, sauf peut-être en effet l'enregistrement.

une geforce 2 sinon c'est tout à fait suffisant pour ce genre de boulot

----------

## anigel

Ton CPU constitue la "limite basse" pour ce genre de sport. Mais en adaptant correctement les options de lecture, tu devrais y arriver. Par contre le choix de la GeForce est, à mon avis, discutable. Si tu n'achètes pas cette carte pour ces perfs 3D, alors je te suggère plutôt une ATI (pour les raisons évoquées dans le HOWTO).

----------

## kwenspc

une rage 128 ça peut être pas mal

----------

## -KuRGaN-

ok merci pour vos réponses,

en fait ce qui m'embête le plus c'est de devoir acheter la carte pour faire des tests et si ça passe pas et bien j'aurai acheté une carte pour rien.

C'est pas un gros investissement mais pour un étudiant en alternance ça représente quand même un peu d'argent  :Smile: 

J'ai vu une ATI moins chère, vu que ce n'est pas pour la 3D, je pense que je vais suivre ton conseil anigel.

@Anigel, tu entends quoi par "options de lecture", les options dans mplayer ou vlc (vu que je vais bientôt passer chez free, streaming oblige  :Laughing:  ) ?? Si c'est ça il va falloir que je me penche un peu sur les options de ces lecteurs car sur mon autre PC ils fonctionnent directement après l'emerge donc je ne me suis jamais penché dessus.

@Kwenspc, je vais voir s'il y a moyen de taper un peu d'overclock sur cette bécane mais c'est un IBM openGL 300 que j'ai récupéré au boulot alors je ne pense pas que niveau overclock ça soit la joie, enfin je vais voir.

En tout cas merci bien pour vos réponses rapides

----------

## anigel

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> @Anigel, tu entends quoi par "options de lecture", les options dans mplayer ou vlc (vu que je vais bientôt passer chez free, streaming oblige  ) ?? Si c'est ça il va falloir que je me penche un peu sur les options de ces lecteurs car sur mon autre PC ils fonctionnent directement après l'emerge donc je ne me suis jamais penché dessus.

 

Vois dans le fichier de conf de Freevo, tout est expliqué.

----------

## mcfly.587

Salut  :Very Happy: 

Ma télécommande pinnacle traine depuis quelques temps dans mon tirroir je me suis dit que c'était l'occasion de tester çà avec ce super tuto !

Je viens donc vous apporter ma contribution pour ceux qui auraient une télécommande pinnacle pctv il faut utiliser :

```

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pctv"

Linux-Gentoo-2005 tux # lircd -n

lircd 0.7.0[29797]: lircd(pctv) ready

lircd 0.7.0[29797]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd

Linux-Gentoo-2005 tux # irw

000000000000003a 00 0/AV PinnacleSysPCTVRemote

000000000000003a 00 0/AV PinnacleSysPCTVRemote

```

Voila merci encore pour ce super tuto  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

@mcfly.587 : peux-tu copier / coller ici, (ou m'envoyer par PM, plus propre, et ça chargera moins le sujet), ton fichier de conf de télécommande, stp (/etc/lircd.conf) ? Avec ta permission, je l'ajouterais au HOWTO, avec référence à toi pour que les personnes puissent te contacter en cas de besoin.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## boozo

'alute

je me suis penché sur la question de me faire un média center mais vu la difficulté de trouver de nos jours le très silencieux terminatror P4/533A d'Asus je cherche une solution de replis acceptable (et pas chère) sur un produit similaire et j'ai trouvé ceci : A7VT ; A7VT00

mais étant très mais alors très nOOb sur la question hardware, un petit avis éclairé serait le bienvenue par avance merci  :Smile: 

ps: ceci peut s'étendre à d'autres composant tq telecommande également et si vous avez d'autres adresses "de qualité professionnelle" que ldlc ou grosbill en VPC je suis preneur car "y'a à boire et à manger" sur la question alors vos retours risquent de m'être très utile  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Yo !

Concernant les autres barebones que tu cite, je ne peux hélas pas te conseiller. Je te suggère l'ouverture d'un thread "à part" pour recueillir les témoignages d'autres participants du forum ? (précises bien que tu veux un truc totalement silencieux, et quelle utilisation tu veux en faire).

J'ai eu entre les mains récemment un Terminator 2 T2-P, et je suis "déçu" : bien qu'assez silencieux, cela n'a rien à voir avec le silence total de mon P4/533A. Sans être gênant, il est audible. Je note cependant que le modèle A7VT400 n'est pas encore dispo en France ?

Sinon, il reste la solution des sites spécialisés, type silent pc reviews. Un dossier de matbe sur ce sujet m'avait bien plu aussi.

Pour la télécommande, il faut chercher encore un peu, mais on peut toujours trouver le modèle ATI, par exemple sur materiel.net (il s'agit même du modèle "Bob"... Ne me demandes pas ce que ça signifie, je n'en sais rien ^^).

Amicalement,

----------

## geforce

Vraiment je me gene pas a le dire, c'est le plus beau HOW TO que j'ai jamais vu pour la categorie Multimedia/TV...

----------

## anigel

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Monrake

Bon, j'ai un petit problème avec ma ATI Remonte Wonder V2.

J'ai bien installé LIRC avec le parametre atiusb mais elle refuse de marcher. Je me demande si je dois l'activer dans le kernel ou non ? 

Sinon, je pourrais faire quoi comme test pour savoir ou sa bloque car LIRCD se lance et s'arrete sans problème.

----------

## razer

Superbe howto, je vais m'en inspirer largement pour créer ma propre mediabox.

Juste quelques petites choses à ajouter :

Tu dis que xine est plus léger en ressources que mplayer. Ayant une petite config (P3 500, 128Mo, Geforce2), je peux t'assurer que chez moi c'est loin d'être le cas... Xine lit difficilement des Xvids avec MC et autres améliorations activées, alors que mplayer s'en tire très honorablement avec les bons flags.

Il semble aussi opportun d'activer le support vidix dans les flags, qui améliore nettement la vitesse et la qualité de l'image en mode framebuffer. Il est de plus probable que ce mode video permette d'obtenir un panscan (zoom de l'image) en framebuffer, ce qui est actuellement impossible (en tout cas avec mplayer)

Le support des codecs real : en effet obtenir un support de ces derniers sous mplayer et sans xorg est bien compliqué... De plus, il est illusoire d'espérer visionner des films en RV9/10 sur une machine ayant un proco à moins de 1Ghz. Ces codecs sont un gouffre à ressouces, pour une qualité d'image pas vraiment supérieure à un Xvid encodé correctement. Je conseille d'éviter ce genre de codecs pour ceux qui comme moi récupère une machine obsolète comme mediabox. Leur license propriétaire et les dépendances avec cet affreux realplayer (je pèse mes mots) font qu'on ne regrette vraiment pas de s'en passer...

Par ailleurs, utiliser xorg peut aussi etre une option intéressante avec freevo, notament sur une carte nvidia. On peut alors profiter des drivers accélérant l'affichage, du panscan... Il existe un flag "minimal" lors de la compil de xorg, permettant de s'affranchir des options peu utiles pour cet usage (fontes, modules, drivers...)

Cependant, sous mplayer notament, on est alors confronté au fameux bug nvidia des bandes bleues sur les sorties télé. Cela se résout simplement à l'aide de la commande :

```
xvattr -a XV_COLORKEY -v 0
```

Voila, des idées complémentaires sont présentes sur le Wiki freevo

----------

## anigel

 *Monrake wrote:*   

> J'ai bien installé LIRC avec le parametre atiusb mais elle refuse de marcher. Je me demande si je dois l'activer dans le kernel ou non ?

 

Si le pilote de la télécommande est activé en mode noyau, alors lirc ne marchera pas, car les "inputs" de la télécommande seront happés par le pilote noyau, qui les "mappe" sur des touches du clavier. Vérifies bien que ce support n'est pas activé dans le noyau, vérifies bien que tu n'as pas fait d'erreur en compilant lirc (orthographe, guillemets mal placés, etc...). Et enfin, vérifies très soigneusement tes fichiers de config. Après, il faut démarrer lircd, puis tester avec la commande irw.

boudiou que c'est dur de ne pas utiliser des termes franglais...

EDIT : toutes mes excuses pour le délai très long de ma réponse, mais j'avais zappé tes questions (je déménageais, à cette période  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## anigel

 *razer wrote:*   

> Superbe howto, je vais m'en inspirer largement pour créer ma propre mediabox.

 

Merci merci  :Smile:  .

 *razer wrote:*   

> Tu dis que xine est plus léger en ressources que mplayer. Ayant une petite config (P3 500, 128Mo, Geforce2), je peux t'assurer que chez moi c'est loin d'être le cas... Xine lit difficilement des Xvids avec MC et autres améliorations activées, alors que mplayer s'en tire très honorablement avec les bons flags.

 

Tout dépend du contexte. xine s'en tire mieux en framebuffer, car son algo de soft scaling est moins "précis", mais beaucoup plus rapide que celui de mplayer. Sur une sortie TV, la différence de qualité entre les 2 est invisible. En revanche, sous X-Window, avec une carte NVidia par exemple, mplayer utilise des fonctions de dialogue direct avec la carte, qui lui permet de gagner énormément en temps cpu. Ce que xine ne fait pas aussi bien  :Arrow:  question de contexte  :Wink: .

 *razer wrote:*   

> Il semble aussi opportun d'activer le support vidix dans les flags, qui améliore nettement la vitesse et la qualité de l'image en mode framebuffer. Il est de plus probable que ce mode video permette d'obtenir un panscan (zoom de l'image) en framebuffer, ce qui est actuellement impossible (en tout cas avec mplayer)

 

Le support vidix reste très aléatoire : ca ne marche pas avec toutes les cartes (ça a marché sur la mienne pendant quelques mois, puis une nouvelle version de mplayer, et ça ne marchait plus). Là je n'ai pas testé avec la dernière.

 *razer wrote:*   

> Le support des codecs real : en effet obtenir un support de ces derniers sous mplayer et sans xorg est bien compliqué... De plus, il est illusoire d'espérer visionner des films en RV9/10 sur une machine ayant un proco à moins de 1Ghz. Ces codecs sont un gouffre à ressouces, pour une qualité d'image pas vraiment supérieure à un Xvid encodé correctement. Je conseille d'éviter ce genre de codecs pour ceux qui comme moi récupère une machine obsolète comme mediabox. Leur license propriétaire et les dépendances avec cet affreux realplayer (je pèse mes mots) font qu'on ne regrette vraiment pas de s'en passer...

 

Chacun pense ce qu'il veut de la qualité des codecs ou du player, mais dans mon cas (framebuffer only), la question ne se posait pas : hors de question de devoir compiler X11 pour avoir le support real player. Sans compter que xine lit très bien le rm, avec le support des win32codecs (qui inclut real, lui).

Bon courage en tous cas, et tiens-nous au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Bon, à mon tour d'apporter ma modeste contribution à cette documentation.

Après de longues heures de galère, je suis parvenu à mon tour à faire ma propre Mediabox

Voici sur quoi je suis parti, nul besoin de préciser qu'il s'agit de matos de récup   :Laughing:   :

CONFIG MATERIELLE :

P3 550 Mhz - Chipset Intel PIIXn

Nvidia GeForce2 MX 400, sortie Télé

SB Live 5.1

DD 2 Go

Lecteur DVD Pioneer

Télécommande ATI Remote Wonder

Mon cahier des charges :

Lecture des vidéos des principaux formats avec :

             le panscan (zoom de l'image) -> XORG requis

             Le format AC3 en sortie 6 canaux analogiques 3 jacks -> ALSA requis

Lecture de musique ogg/mp3/cdaudio

Visionnage d'images

Contrôle grace à la remote ATI -> LIRC

Connexion sur téléviseur

Démarrage rapide -> Software suspend 2

Montage automatique cd/usbstorage -> HAL + DBUS + IVMAN

L'architecture logicielle :

Kernel 2.6.10 avec SoftwareSuspend patch et script hibernate

Drivers Nvidia 6628 (les plus récents rendaient ma sortie télé HS)

Xorg

Lirc 0.7.2

Freevo 

Mplayer 1.0pre7

Je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de détailler la totalité de mon installation, mais je vais rajouter quelques configs et scripts pouvant être intéressants.

Freevo 

Il est lancé en mode X11, grâce aux drivers nvidia. C'est le prix à payer pour me permettre le zoom de l'image (panscan) sous mplayer. C'était une des limitations de la Geexbox (avec le son AC3), qui m'a décidé à me lancer dans ma propre aventure.

donc tout d'abord le /etc/freevo/freevo.conf :

```
display = x11

geometry = 800x600

jpegtran = /usr/bin/jpegtran

lsdvd = /usr/bin/lsdvd

mplayer = /root/mplayer

renice = /usr/bin/renice

setterm = /usr/bin/setterm

version = 2.1

xine = /usr/bin/xine
```

Il est déjà remarquable que la commande "mplayer" est redirigée vers un script perso, placé dans /root. J'y reviendrais plus bas...

Ensuite le local.py.conf :

```
###########GENERAL CONF############

CONFIG_VERSION = 5.15

AUDIO_DEVICE        = '/dev/dsp'      # e.g.: /dev/dsp0, /dev/audio, /dev/alsa/?

CONTROL_ALL_AUDIO = 1

ROM_DRIVES =    [('/mnt/cdrom','/dev/hdc','Lecteur CD/DVD')]

ROM_SPEED = 2

HIDE_UNUSABLE_DISCS = 1

USE_NETWORK = 0

CACHE_IMAGES = 1

START_FULLSCREEN_X  = 1

LIRCRC = '/etc/freevo/lircrc'

LOCALE='latin-1'

MEDIAINFO_USE_MEMORY   = 0

CONFIRM_SHUTDOWN    = 0

###########PLUGINS############

plugin.remove('plugin_tv')

plugin.remove('tv.generic_record')

plugin.remove('web.microdom')

plugin.remove('tv')

plugin.remove('tv.mplayer')

plugin.remove('tv.manual_record')

plugin.remove('tv.record_client')

plugin.remove('tv.view_favorites')

plugin.remove('util.marmalade')

plugin.remove('tv.scheduled_recordings')

plugin.remove('record_client')

###########APPLICATIONS############

VIDEO_PREFERED_PLAYER = 'mplayer'

AUDIO_PREFERED_PLAYER = 'mplayer'

MPLAYER_VERSION = "1.0"

MPLAYER_AO_DEV       = 'alsa'  # e.g.: oss,sdl,alsa, see mplayer docs

MPLAYER_NICE         = 0

MPLAYER_VF_INTERLACED  = ''

MPLAYER_VF_PROGRESSIVE = ''

MPLAYER_SET_AUDIO_DELAY = 0

MPLAYER_SOFTWARE_SCALER = ''

MPLAYER_ARGS = { 'dvd'    : '',

                  'vcd'    : '',

                  'cd'     : '',

                  'tv'     : '',

                  'ivtv'   : '',

                  'avi'    : '',

                  'rm'     : '',

                  'rmvb'   : '',

                  'webcam' : '',

                  'default': ''

                  }

##########MENU VIDEOS##############

VIDEO_MPLAYER_SUFFIX = [ 'avi', 'mpg', 'mpeg', 'wmv', 'bin', 'rm',

                          'divx', 'ogm', 'vob', 'asf', 'm2v', 'm2p',

                          'mp4', 'viv', 'nuv', 'mov', 'iso',

                          'nsv', 'mkv' ]

VIDEO_ITEMS = [ ('Disque/Cle USB', '/mnt/usbdisk') ]

##########MENU AUDIO##############

AUDIO_SUFFIX     = [ 'mp3', 'ogg', 'wav','m4a', 'wma', 'aac', 'flac', 'mka' ]

AUDIO_ITEMS = [ ('Disque/Cle USB', '/mnt/usbdisk') ]

##########MENU IMAGES##############

IMAGEVIEWER_BLEND_MODE = 0

##########CONF MENU#############

#OSD_OVERSCAN_X = 150

#OSD_OVERSCAN_Y = 35

OSD_SDL_EXEC_AFTER_STARTUP = "nvtv -t -C CONVERT -r 800,600 -s LARGE; xvattr -a XV_COLORKEY -v 0"

OSD_SDL_EXEC_AFTER_CLOSE = "nvtv -t -C CONVERT -r 800,600 -s LARGE"

OSD_STOP_WHEN_PLAYING = 1
```

Bcp de choses à remarquer :

le lien vers mon disque externe USB dans audio/video/images

La commande nvtv pour virer les bandes noires sur la télé

Le lien vers le fichier de conf lirc (merci à cet howto !)

Les arguments de mplayer réduits à leur plus simple expression (pas de postprocessing, petit PC oblige)

J'ai aussi modifié le fichier mplayer.py (/usr/lib/python/site-package/freevo/....), de telle sorte à forcer l'inutilisation du postprocessing.

Pour ceux qui comme moi ont une petite config, il est dispo ICI

La config de Xorg afin de lancer tout çà : ICI

On y trouve des options intéressantes, comme par exemple la possibilité de lancer X sans souris

J'en viens à mon script effectuant la jonction entre freevo et mplayer. Je voulais réaliser plusieurs petites choses :

Charger automatiquement les sous-titres nommés <NomDuFilm>.<langue>.sub/srt (j'aime bien les sous-titrages anglais mais des fois j'ai du mal, donc je repasse au français : bref je voulais avoir le choix)

Définir l'option "channels" de mplayer en fonction de la bande son : 6 pour l'AC3, 2 pour les bandes son classiques. En effet mplayer est la fâcheuse habitude de "mutter" automatiquement les sorties WaveREAR et WaveLFE/Center en 6 canaux. Cela fonctionne parfaitement en AC3, mais dans le cas inverse on sort que sur les enceintes Front

Le voici :

```
#!/bin/bash

mplay="/usr/bin/mplayer"

while [ $# -ne 1 ]; do               #On recupere les arguments de freevo

   arglist="$arglist $1"

   shift

done

aviarg=$1                  #Nom orginal donne au film par freevo

avifile=${1#/}                  #On eleve le premier slash

movie=${avifile%.*}               #On eleve l'extension

for filename in "$movie"*.srt "$movie"*.sub; do      #On cherche les sub

   if [ -f "$filename" ]; then

      subargs="$subargs"",""$filename"   #Si existant on ajoute à la chaine subargs

   fi

done 

surnd=$($mplay -identify -vo null -frames 1 "$avifile"| grep "AC3: 5.1")

if [ "$surnd" = "" ]; then

   nbchannel=2               #Si pas son AC3 channel=2

else

        nbchannel=6               #Sinon channel=6

fi

if [ ! "$subargs" = "" ]; then            #Si il existe des sous-titres

        subargs=${subargs#*","}                         #On retire la derniere virgule genante

   $mplay "$arglist" \

      -channels $nbchannel \

      "$avifile" \

      -sub "$subargs"

else                     #Sinon

        $mplay "$arglist" \

      -channels $nbchannel \

      "$avifile"

fi
```

J'ai aussi ajouté un ~/.lircrc afin d'avoir des fonctions de mplayer accessibles à la télécommande :

```
begin

     button = a

     prog = mplayer

     config = panscan 0.1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = b

     prog = mplayer

     config = panscan -0.1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = media_library

     prog = mplayer

     config = sub_select 1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = vol-down

     prog = mplayer

     config = volume -1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = vol-up

     prog = mplayer

     config = volume 1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = chan-down

     prog = mplayer

     config = seek -20

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = chan-up

     prog = mplayer

     config = seek 20

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = launch_setup

     prog = mplayer

     config = osd

     #repeat = 1

end

```

Lirc fonctionnait mal : il fallait parfois plusieurs pressions pour obtenir l'effet désiré, sous mplayer comme sous freevo. Cela est peut-être du au fait que le kernel est compilé en "Preemptible", ou simplement que ma config est faiblarde

J'ai largement amélioré la situation en donnant une haute priorité au process lircd, en modifiant le script d'initialisation :

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-misc/lirc/files/lircd,v 1.6 2004/09/26 21:27:07 lanius Exp $

start() {

   ebegin "Starting lircd"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/lircd -- ${LIRCD_OPTS}

   renice -20 $(pidof lircd) > /dev/null

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping lircd"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/lircd

   eend $?

}
```

Enfin, le tout mettant 3 plombes à booter (pas génial pour l'usage   :Confused: ), j'ai patché le noyau pour obtenir un software suspend.

Or le driver Nvidia n'aime pas trop çà, la méthode est donc de sortir de freevo préalablement, de suspendre à l'aide du bouton power, le script hibernate se chargeant de redémarrer tout à la restauration :

```
UseSuspend2 yes

Reboot no

EnableEscape yes

DefaultConsoleLevel 1

Compressor lzf

Encryptor none

SuspendDevice swap:/dev/hda2

PowerdownMethod 5

ProcSetting expected_compression 50

Verbosity 0

LogFile /var/log/hibernate.log

LogVerbosity 1

SaveClock restore-only

UnmountFSTypes smbfs nfs vfat

UnloadBlacklistedModules yes

LoadModules auto

RestartServices lircd freevo

SwitchToTextMode yes

```

Pour hiberner grace au bouton "power", j'ai modifié le /etc/acpi/default.sh, et j'ai ajouter au boot acpid grace à rc-update :

```
#!/bin/sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

group=${1/\/*/}

action=${1/*\//}

case "$group" in

        button)

                case "$action" in

                       power)  /usr/sbin/hibernate

                                ;;

                        *)      logger "ACPI action $action is not defined"

                                ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)

                logger "ACPI group $group / action $action is not defined"

                ;;

esac
```

Voilà, je suis loin d'avoir fait le tour de la question, mais voila au moins une petite contribution personnelle.

Elle sera j'espère utile pour d'autres désirant se lancer dans cette aventure. Pour ces derniers je suis biensûr dispo pour de plus amples renseignements

Bon, je m'en vais me regarder un p'tit film   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

A mon tour de poster un p'tit message.

D'abord merci anigel pour ce HOWTO très pratique. Je suis en train de me faire une mediabox sans stockage interne. Tout se fait par réseau. J'ai dans un premier temps galéré pour avoir un boot réseau fonctionnel mais maintenant tout va bien (après quelques quadipilosections quand même ...)

J'ai quand même un (gros) problème : 

malgré la mise en place de la variable USE donnée et des fichiers /etc/portage/*, le emerge mplayer veut m'installer XORG !!

```

localhost boot # more /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this st

age

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="-real -xmms -gtk2 -gnome -kde -X -arts -sdl -xv -truetype -gtk -qt alsa dvd dvdrea

d fbcon matroska xvid theora ffmpeg flac win32codecs quicktime lirc"

localhost boot # emerge mplayer -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  +quicktime -real 12,580 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b  -debug 490 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/lirc-0.7.1  -X -debug -doc 475 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r4  598 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.3  -X +gif 556 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8  -doc -static 204 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4  250 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8  -doc 375 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r1  -build -doc 531 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-1.0.2  -doc 528 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.8  1,881 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.8  -doc -jack 666 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.1  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  -bindist -doc +zlib 969 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  732 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint -xv 45,108 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5-r1  20 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-200-r3  -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype -unicode 681 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.2  410 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.0  -aotuv 1,281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.96.1  -debug -gtk 1,226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2  1,043 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3  -xmms 748 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libebml-0.7.3  51 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmatroska-0.7.6  84 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha3  851 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre6-r4  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -X -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts +avi -bidi -cdparanoia -debug -dga -directfb -divx4linux -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode -esd +fbcon -ggi +gif -gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca +lirc -live -lzo +mad +matroska -matrox -mmx -mmxext +mpeg -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba -sdl -sse -sse2 -svga -tga +theora -truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xv +xvid -xvmc 6,920 kB

Total size of downloads: 79,332 kB

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Je voudrais bien savoir quel est le paquet qui cherche à installer un xterm !!!

Bon vous me direz, je suis pas obligé de démarrer X. Mais bon quand même ...

----------

## fb99

avec l'option -t ( --tree) tu devrais voir ce qui t'intéresse.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Je ne peux pas t'en assurer, mais je soupçonne fortement le flag opengl.

----------

## Enlight

c'est off de chez off, mais ma curiosité m'incite à demander si y'a pas de mmx et sse sur les pentiums 3?????

----------

## Oupsman

Anigel : gagné ! J'ai lancé l'emerge cette nuit malgré la présence de X et ce truc s'est vautré sur un message d'erreur opengl. Après désactivation du flag, ben ca va mieux merci   :Laughing: 

Enlight : oui t'as raison, j'ai activé MMX et SSE dans mes USE flags  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Oupsman

Deuxième problème :

```

[ebuild  N    ] media-tv/freevo-1.5.3  -X +dvd +encode +lirc -matrox +nls 4,276 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-video/xine-ui-0.99.3-r1  -X -aalib -curl -libcaca +lirc +ncurses +nls +readline 2,551 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.1-r2  -X -a52 -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -cle266 -directfb -dts +dvd -dxr3 -esd +fbcon +flac -gnome -i8x0 -imagemagick +ipv6 -libcaca +mad -mng +nls -nvidia -opengl +oss -samba -sdl -speex +theora -v4l -vcd -vidix +vorbis +win32codecs -xinerama -xv -xvmc 7,804 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/flac-1.1.2-r3  -3dnow -debug -doc +ogg +sse -xmms 1,484 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/pylirc-0.0.4  3 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/mmpython-0.4.9  +dvd 124 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-video/lsdvd-0.15  39 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -X -aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode -esd +fbcon -ggi +gif -gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca +lirc -live -livecd -lzo +mad +matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia -opengl +oss +png -real -rtc -samba -sdl +sse -sse2 -svga -tga +theora -truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs -xanim -xinerama -xmms -xv +xvid -xvmc 7,397 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libtheora-1.0_alpha3  851 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/xvid-1.0.2  -doc 528 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.4-r1  -static 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9  -doc -static 276 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/giflib-4.1.4  -X -rle 591 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b  -debug 490 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/win32codecs-20050216  +quicktime -real 12,580 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4  717 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/imaging-1.1.4-r1  -X -tcltk 406 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-python/pygame-1.6.2  0 kB

>>> [ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  -X -aalib +alsa -arts -dga -directfb -esd +fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo -opengl +oss -pic -svga -xinerama -xv 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 40,383 kB

```

Grrrr ! Malgré la présence du flag -sdl dans mon USE, il cherche néanmois à installer libsdl (ce qui fonctionne), mais surtout pygame qui ne s'installe pas car il demande les includes pour ... XORG !

Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur. Je présent un problème lié à l'installation de cette nuit qui s'est plantée, mais dans mon fichier wolrd, il n'y a quasiment rien. Donc je ne sais pas quoi déinstaller pour réinstaller ensuite. J'ai essayé un emerge world --newuse -pvt mais il n'y a rien de probant dedans.

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

La flemme aidant, j'avoue que je n'avais plus tenu à jour ma media box depuis un moment. Et effectivement, il semble bien qu'il y ait eu des changements : j'ai dû installer la libsdl aussi. Pas glop, mais bon, pas le choix.

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> La flemme aidant, j'avoue que je n'avais plus tenu à jour ma media box depuis un moment. Et effectivement, il semble bien qu'il y ait eu des changements : j'ai dû installer la libsdl aussi. Pas glop, mais bon, pas le choix.

 

T'as pas eu de problème à l'installation/compilation de pygame ?

----------

## anigel

Non, aucun problème...

Peux-tu poster ici les messages d'erreur stp ? Ou, sinon, plus radical...

```
emerge freevo -e
```

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai fait un peu plus bourrin : 

j'ai remis la main sur mon maxtor 40 Go et j'ai installé un système dessus. 

Compilation OK, mais pygame réclame les include pour XORG  :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai donc installé les binaires pour X.ORG.

Freevo est configuré comme indiqué. Sauf qu'il refuse toujours de démarrer avec le message suivant : 

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/main.py", line 131, in ?

    import menu    # The menu widget class

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/menu.py", line 48, in ?

    import skin

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/skin.py", line 98, in ?

    get_singleton()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/skin.py", line 79, in get_single

ton

    exec('import skins.' + config.SKIN_MODULE  + '.' + config.SKIN_MODULE  + \

  File "<string>", line 1, in ?

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/skins/main/main.py", line 51, in

 ?

    from area import Skin_Area

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/skins/main/area.py", line 67, in

 ?

    import xml_skin

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/skins/main/xml_skin.py", line 54

, in ?

    osd = osd.get_singleton()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/osd.py", line 149, in get_single

ton

    _singleton = OSD()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/freevo/osd.py", line 382, in __init__

    pygame.display.init()

pygame.error: No available video device

```

J'le sentais mal cette histoire de Pygame. J'ai testé l'engin en X11 ca marchotte (pas de lecture des vidéos, à cause je suppose d'un Flag foireux dans mplayer ou xine).

Sauf que je ne veux pas démarrer X11 pour avoir Freevo. Donc si l'un d'entre vous à déjà eu le problème, je suis preneur de la solution (ou d'un début de solution)

----------

## bibi.skuk

pour la dependance avec xorg, si tu enleve le flag xv, tu n'as plus de xorg, je ne sais pas si ca gène autre chose.

Je suis en train de faire une install similaire, et pour l'instant, pas de xorg a l'horizon...

Edit : ah si pygame merdouille, il veux X... je vais regarder du coté de la version modulaire.

re Edit : résolu avec installation de x11-libs/libX11 (et ses dependances, environ 14 paquets) qui est legere par rapport a une compile de xorg complete

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, ben maintenant, il ne me reste que freevo a installer, et il ne veux pas...

```

changing mode of build/scripts-2.4/freevo from 644 to 755

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-tv/freevo-1.5.3

>>> Install freevo-1.5.3 into /var/tmp/portage/freevo-1.5.3/image/ category media-tv

checking for mmpython...   not found

please download it from http://www.sf.net/projects/mmpython and install it

!!! ERROR: media-tv/freevo-1.5.3 failed.

!!! Function distutils_src_install, Line 40, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

et bien sur mmpython est installé...

je vais aller regarder l'ebuild...

edit : autoresolu avec un probleme de locales qui empechait setup.py de freevo de charger mmpython.

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, j'ai un peu plus fouillé pour l'installation de pygame (qui demandait les headers pour X), plutôt que d'installer un xorg complet, je me suis dit que j'allait essayer la version modulaire de xorg (xorg7), seulement, elle est encore Hard Masked, voici donc la procedure qui marche (il est surement possible de mettre moins de paquets, mais je n'ai pas trop essayé...)

 tout d'abord, demasquage des libs, dans /etc/portage/package.unmask :

```

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXau

x11-libs/libXdmcp

x11-libs/xtrans

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-proto/bigreqsproto

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-proto/kbproto

x11-proto/xcmiscproto

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

x11-proto/xproto 

```

 puis on met les bons keywords dans /etc/portage/package.keywords :

```

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

x11-libs/libXau ~x86

x11-libs/libXdmcp ~x86

x11-libs/xtrans ~x86

x11-misc/util-macros ~x86

x11-proto/bigreqsproto ~x86

x11-proto/inputproto ~x86

x11-proto/kbproto ~x86

x11-proto/xcmiscproto ~x86

x11-proto/xextproto ~x86

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto ~x86

x11-proto/xproto  ~x86

```

 et enfin, un petit :

```

emerge x11-libs/libX11

```

Normalement, il n'y a pas besoin de tout ca, je suis en train de fouiller... donc, to be continued.

----------

## SnowBear

salut,

merci pour ce topic  :Wink: 

Il va m'être d'une grande aide.

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> J'ai fait un peu plus bourrin : 
> 
> j'ai remis la main sur mon maxtor 40 Go et j'ai installé un système dessus. 
> 
> Compilation OK, mais pygame réclame les include pour XORG 
> ...

 

Bon ben c'est un peu tard comme réponse, mais j'ai été confronté au meme problème.

La solution... c'est ton kernel, tu a du zapper d'activer le framebuffer ( perso j'ai pris un vanilla et patcher vesa tng et fb splash après)

sinon, est-ce normal que j'ai du e=remplacer le prefered player en fbxine plutot que xine ?

----------

